# Google SEO Tips - Top 4



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

http://goarticles.com/article/Basic...Effective-Search-Engine-Optimization/3147887/

The link above is a list of the top 4 things you need to do to rank with Google. 

SEO is SEO, personal opinion doesn’t matter. Taste and wants should fit in with the ever changing rules of SEO if you intend to rank. A good looking site can get dropped like a hot potato, content is king.

Rank first look good second. 

Google SEO Tips and page layouts and other information can be found right from the search box.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

*Google Ranking Tips*

There are people right here on this site that have been playing with new templates and designs to improve the look of their site. They just don't know if they will drop or by how much. Ranking for google is more than having a nice template its the ability to balance good looks with content.


----------



## DarrenSlaughter (Jul 16, 2010)

Off-page SEO is critical too...or links to your site. Not reciprocal, two-way links. Authoritative links back to your site is what will separate two sites of equal content optimization because the engines consider links to your site as recommendations.


----------

